# Ubisoft E3 2019 press conference livestream



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2019)

get ready for disappointment...


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)

Watch dogs 3 wil be goty


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2019)

they turned watch dogs into a permadeath game da fuk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they turned watch dogs into a permadeath game da fuk


Noice


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 10, 2019)

callin it out now. legion will be the best ubisoft game sincec rayman  legends.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)

yep you kno the game is based in london when you hear the word bellend


----------



## leon315 (Jun 10, 2019)

Guys, I suddenly remmebered that Ubisoft was involved with VIVENDI's hostile takeover, how did Ubisoft got out from that mess?



Bladexdsl said:


> get ready for disappointment...


BUT Lethal granny is so cool tho!

nOW I want to see Beyond good and Evil!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2019)

Watch Dogs 3 is the game of E3 for me so far. I did not think I'd be saying that!

Looks great and so happy to see London in a video game again!


----------



## seany1990 (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyone else notice the cars were driving on the wrong side?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2019)

seany1990 said:


> Anyone else notice the cars were driving on the wrong side?


Good lord. Keep the left you barbarians! /s


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 10, 2019)

seany1990 said:


> Anyone else notice the cars were driving on the wrong side?



Post-Brexit brittishland is a tough place man
You should import a left hand car before it's too late man because Ubisoft knows brittishland will hit the bucket.


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2019)

Chary said:


> Mythic Quest


Not gonna lie, I just got a nostalgia sting wanting to play Mystic Quest (FF)


----------



## Varia (Jun 10, 2019)

Watch Dogs looks nice. 
Going to guess nothing Rayman related, again


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)

Division 2 free for 4 days did I hear if so those who want play you won't finish it in 4 days


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2019)

i expected disappointment and they delivered!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

Well that sucked ass. What the hell was that crap?!


----------



## Varia (Jun 10, 2019)

Daym, whats with the paid clappers clapping every 10 seconds, little too obvious guyz.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

Watch Dogs Legion
Adventure Time thing
FPS
FPS
Third person FPS
Somehow a Wii game in 2020
Stupid mobile game with Splinter Cell
eSports garbage

Yeah

1/10, if that.


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Jun 10, 2019)

I watched the speedrun just for the Rayman Origins drop and still got nothing. My accounts are linked


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)

put yr hand up if roller champions reminded you of blitzball


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> put yr hand up if roller champions reminded you of blitzball



Didn't watch it, because Blitzball is still better


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow... That's all.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2019)

Varia said:


> Daym, whats with the paid clappers clapping every 10 seconds, little too obvious guyz.


Please understand. 
They have to earn that money.


----------



## elm (Jun 10, 2019)

*YAWN*  it was rather boring, but I am excited for Watch Dogs!

But who would have thunk a "NEW" Wii game in 2020.. I love it !!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2019)

That live chat tho. Everything is gay, gay simulator, gaybisoft, RAYMAN 4...

Anyways, looks like the Watch Dogs 3 engine is the same one as in 2, and some of the animations like parkour is copy pasted. In any case I'm pretty excited. Concerned about the story though.

Though they say you can play as anyone, I think the story will focus on pre-scripted and chosen NPC's. Everyone else will have repeated dialog and all that.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft has evolved into...Clancysoft!
although Watch Dogs Legion is pretty awesome. day one.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> That live chat tho. Everything is gay, gay simulator, gaybisoft, RAYMAN 4...


GAYMAN 4? Hype!


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 10, 2019)

The worst E3 I've ever watched. Also I liked Jade Adam Granger, she reminds me of Chary.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 10, 2019)

No new Rayman ?  Not even for Nintendo Switch ?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 10, 2019)

Nintendo and SE save us please


----------



## leon315 (Jun 10, 2019)

Just Dance 2020 will be released on WII, guys on WII! wtf?!


----------



## Artur95 (Jun 10, 2019)

that was a good conference, i mean it had some cringe parts like the just dance people dancing but im so hyped for the new Rainbow Six and Watch Dogs Legion Game


----------



## FateForWindows (Jun 10, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Nintendo and SE save us please


The amount of times I saw this in the stream... it was uncountable.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 10, 2019)

No one is going to use your pass Ubisoft. Only allows people to purchase games early. Doesn’t actually allow people to play them or provide discounts!


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 10, 2019)

all the e3 press conferences so far have been surprisingly lame this year :/


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 10, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> all the e3 press conferences so far have been surprisingly lame this year :/


Except for the Xbox confrence because they have Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2019)

Jesus, that was such an awful E3 presentation. I wish I skipped that one, like I skipped Bethesda's.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

Just Dance 2020 for the Nintendo Wii is my personal highlight from the Ubisoft conference!
Another Wii game in 2019!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)

All these people slagging off e3 I don't kno what you expect but I think you should find another pastime tht you won't moan about


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 10, 2019)

So ubisoft pass is gonna be on stadia does that mean to stream ubisoft games you will need to pay 10$ stadia and then another 15$ ubisoft?  that is becoming expensive and then you got the other companys pass lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So ubisoft pass is gonna be on stadia does that mean to stream ubisoft games you will need to pay 10$ stadia and then another 15$ ubisoft?  that is becoming expensive and then you got the other companys pass lol


Forget all tht BS  and just stick with PS4


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Forget all tht BS  and just stick with PS4


i do since their games dont come to the switch , gods and monsters is gona release on switch so yeah i will get that one on switch, very sad splinter cell wont get a single game this generation... extremely sad, not even a hd remaster or anything, they are just rainbow six and ghost rekon now, poor splinter cell, my favorite ip of all time after pokemon and smash brothers.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So ubisoft pass is gonna be on stadia does that mean to stream ubisoft games you will need to pay 10$ stadia and then another 15$ ubisoft?  that is becoming expensive and then you got the other companys pass lol


I don't think it is on Stadia Pro. I'm pretty sure you just have to pay Ubisoft.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> All these people slagging off e3 I don't kno what you expect but I think you should find another pastime tht you won't moan about


But what if the (official temper) passtime is moaning... mindblowing, I know, but then they are doing it right.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, it feels like companies had more to show/talk about last year.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So ubisoft pass is gonna be on stadia does that mean to stream ubisoft games you will need to pay 10$ stadia and then another 15$ ubisoft?  that is becoming expensive and then you got the other companys pass lol


You choose, either college or stadia.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, my fear is showing. Of all games announced so far from ubisoft, only two are coming to switch. See? Current state of third party support for nintendo...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Well, my fear is showing. Of all games announced so far from ubisoft, only two are coming to switch. See? Current state of third party support for nintendo...


They are releasing some games on switch? Unexpected.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 11, 2019)

Dodain47 said:


> Just Dance 2020 for the Nintendo Wii is my personal highlight from the Ubisoft conference!
> Another Wii game in 2020!


Actually the Just Dance series started on Nintendo Wii consoles (Japanese versions have exclusive songs) and it's great to see the series return to the original console once again.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 11, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> They are releasing some games on switch? Unexpected.


I wouldnt call 2 some, but it's better than nothing i guess.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> But what if the (official temper) passtime is moaning... mindblowing, I know, but then they are doing it right.


Haha - thers fkin hundreds of games announced and all they can say is e3 was shit this year and they prob don't even kno half of them


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> You choose, either college or stadia.


College is now available on Stadia.


----------



## reddragon105 (Jun 11, 2019)

seany1990 said:


> Anyone else notice the cars were driving on the wrong side?


They weren't - they were driving on _both_ sides of the road in places where it's a two lane one way system.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2019)

Just Dance 3 On wii this is awesome!


----------



## Luhof (Jun 11, 2019)

Gosh we had a 0.5s Rayman cameo during that brawlhalla stuff. They really don't care about this mascot anymore.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 11, 2019)

All I cared about at this E3....
is that Just Dance 2020 is on the Wii.

(this is now becoming a meme, isn't it?)


----------



## Davidchao23 (Jun 11, 2019)

I haven't watched the stream but all I know is that a pitbull showed up, so I'm happy about that. As for everything else, well Rayman didn't show up so that wasn't pleasant


----------

